# Any ladies do their own wrenching?



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Since I started getting into mountain biking about 4 years ago, I've been fascinated with all of the mechanical aspects. I've had a good friend help me ugrade some parts on my first hardtail and help me convert an old Diamondback to single speed. Now I'm in the process of getting ready to build up my first frame - a Misfit diSSent. I find the whole process exhilirating and intimidating at the same time...afraid to make a mistake and potentially ruin an expensive part, but wanting the satisfaction of being able to say "yup, I built that!" Anyone else care to share their experiences/advice?


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

I worked as a mechanic years ago. I can do a mean overhaul on your 1" headset-having, 3-piece bottom bracket, old school bike...


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have worked on my bikes since I was a kid and my sister's Peugeot 10 speed came with a few wrenches, and have always enjoyed it, doing all my own maintenance except fork overhauls. Like you, though, I was a little intimidated starting with a bare frame...I ended up doing the parts I was comfortable with & having the shop do the rest. They also ended up making some good parts picks for me I wouldn't have done on my own, like the carbon bars or choosing the right headset spacers. I tend to hang onto my bikes for a long time, so I was kinda old school & not up on the newer stuff like they were. I've had more trouble getting stubborn old parts off bikes than breaking new ones while wrenching. 

Working on your bike at home can also pay off on the trail with knowledge & confidence - once after a minor fall I couldn't get my cleat back in the pedal, but when I looked down I saw it was because the pedal was attached to my shoe and only the axle was on the crank! Even though I didn't have the proper tool (who has C clip pliers with them?), I was able to re-attach it on the trail with a multitool & a rock & it saved me a lot of walking, probably in the dark.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I am the prime bike wrench at our house. Mainly, I got a)tired of waiting for DH to do stuff, and b) paying for simple tasks. 

I've built two bikes. One, I took my old HT and went through it, changed out the cassett from 7 to 8, cantilever brakes to v-brakes, new fork etc and it has second life as a commuter. I also built a SS out of an old Mongoose Pro Ti HT. That was a lot of fun too. DH thought I was nuts when I asked for a Park stand for Xmas a few years ago.

I do all basic maintenance, but I leave things like disc brakes and headsets to the pros.


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

Saw this thread showing in the forum list... From my perspective - learn to do everything you can! No reason why you or anyone (of any gender) who has an interest or any amount of mechanical inclination shouldn't be able to do the adjustments or repairs on your own bike. It can get you "out of the woods" on your wheels instead of your heels, and be a way to get satisfaction if you enjoy the project. As a long-time mechanic I have taught more of my female friends to do repairs than my guy buddies. I have to say one of the "fairer sex" is probably the best mechanic of all my local friends. She competed on a national-level adventure racing team and was the team's mechanic. She enjoyed it and is pretty darn good. Of course, I got a few midnight-before-the-race phone calls with a "how does this thing come off...?" questions, but really didn't mind. Tools and equipment can get expensive, and so can ruining an expensive part, but weigh the cost of having the tool (and how often you'll use it) against the cost of having it done as often as you will need. Also, the parts - as you learn you'll be able to do more. At the very least, know how to change a flat and adjust your gear and maybe brakes (if they are cable operated) for your rides so you can get out on your own. Some basic wheel-truing helps too - it doesn't have to be THAT straight if you have disc brakes! Just do it!


----------



## Duvers (Jul 18, 2007)

I had tinkered a bit in the past making adjustments and such. Kinda limited skills, but I could do some basic adjustments.

This fall, I decided that I wanted a 29er before next race season. I was shopping around and just happened to see a small Gary Fisher Paragon frame in the classifieds here on MTBR. I decided to go ahead and buy it. From there, I started asking around about parts and also started researching what I might want. I selected every part based on what I thought would work for me.

Now, I'm slowly putting it together. My husband got me a tool set and I've added some items (torque wrench, allen head sockets, etc). I also have a couple books (Zinn and the Art of Mountain Bike Maintenance and the Big Blue Book of Bicycle Repair) and will research or ask questions on the internet when I need additional information. It is _very_ slow going. I will spend a couple of hours and just get a few small parts assembled. However, I'm figuring it out and it's very cool to see it coming together.

For me, it's coming down to lots of research and just chipping away at it a bit at a time. I also step away from the project for the evening if I start to get frustrated or confused at all. Usually, when I go back to it with a fresh outlook a day or two later, I have the patience and a clear mind to figure out what was stumping me. I'm hoping to have it done this week....Yay!!!!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

This is great! This year for Christmas I asked mostly for tools and a repair stand. I received a lot of raised eyebrows, but I was serious! I made a list of tools I would need for my first build (despite the fact that a lot of people say you can make your own headset press). I got the stand, the Big Blue Book (hooray!), hex wrenches, bottom bracket tool, and shop hammer. I've been slowly accumulating other tools like crankset puller, cable cutters and things like that. I just purchased a star nut setter and crown race setter. Mind you, I don't plan on tackling this all by myself just yet - my friend has generously offered to be around to supervise and offer suggestions. I installed my seatpost collar and seatpost and saddle, and I got my rims lined with tape and installed my tubes and tires on my wheels myself and installed my rotors. Put my grips and brake levers on my handlebars. Next step is to have my bottom bracket faced and chased and the headtube and fork faced as well and make sure they are ready for installation. I never even gave that a thought before coming on here and finding out that unless they say that has already been done before the frame ships out it's a good idea to have it checked/done before installing parts if you want them to go on smoothly and last. I'm a stickler for details and don't want to do anything haphazardly so now it's off to a shop to have that part done. But I'm really excited about the whole process and love learning how to do all of this. I am getting so much satisfaction in being able to do things myself and knowing if it breaks, I can at least diagnose and hopefully fix it. 
Great stories - keep 'em coming!


----------



## supermoto (Jan 26, 2004)

I love wrenching on our bikes and find it very rewarding. I started with shift cables as these have to be replaced often, and have worked into fork installation, hydraulic brake bleeding, and now I can build a new frame up from the ground. The only thing I dont do is build/true wheels, work on frame pivots, or get inside the forks other than to change a spring. The Park book is great and so is their website. Whatever you cant find there can be found elsewhere on the web. The first time you do something it will take 3x longer than it should, but this will improve over time. The advantages are many; no waiting for the shop, no driving to the shop, understanding your bike on a new level, knowing that you did the job right, with none of the distractions that the poor bike shop guys have to deal with all the time.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

*Wrench wench*

I am truly impressed at all the mechanix in the lounge! Now who is going to design the "wrench wench" t-shirt for us???


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

mtbxplorer said:


> I am truly impressed at all the mechanix in the lounge! Now who is going to design the "wrench wench" t-shirt for us???


That is awesome!! I love it - great idea - anyone?


----------



## msrutzie (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm one of the gals that got to learn from ATBScott. I agree it's totally intimidating and frustrating but also gives you a great sense of pride and accomplishment. Just this past week I helped a kid on the HS MTB team with a break down. A male ride leader was helping another kid with a flat tire and they were having trouble getting the back tire on. It felt pretty good being the one to help them out. 

I've opted to take my learning to a new level and registered for the UBI Bike Maint school. I'll be spending a full week learning all the ins and outs from the pros and be a certified wrench at the end of it. Ironically, just registering has me motivated to learn as much as I can before the class.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

I love working on my bike! My BF "taught" me how when I got my 2nd road frame and needed to switch the components over from the old frame... and by "taught," I mean he showed me all of the tools then sat around and drank beer while letting me figure it out (and interjecting if I was going to screw something up) 

Like a few others, I'm not great with wheels- partially because I'm spoiled w/a really great wheelbuilder friend


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I definitely like working on my own bikes too - especially building new ones. Everything from the process of figuring out exactly what parts I want and what will work together to getting it all operational is really fun. And I do a lot of my own maintenance, but my husband has a lot more experience (and willingness to do things like dismantling forks...). And I've trued my own wheels but have never tried building one. But it would be fun to try one of these days.


----------



## Tzvia (Sep 7, 2008)

Yep. Been working on my bikes since the 80's when I built a Scapin SLX frame with Record, then later upgraded to Index shifting.

Now there are newer technologies like suspension and hydraulic brakes and I've been learning as I go. Just did the air shock service on my RP23 rear shock, and bled my brakes.

Best advise I can give is to have the right tools and instructions, and don't try to do more than you are comfortable doing. Manufacturer sites and sites like Park offer instructions; look at those first before deciding if you can do it or if it is better done at the LBS.

At a minimum, any serious cyclist who wishes to do their own basic repair should be able to:
A. Fix a flat and repair a tube.
B. Adjust cable brakes (if you have those).
C. replace brake shoes and center hydraulic brakes.
D. Adjust shifting and replace shift cables.
E. Replace chain and replace bad links.

Many of those things may need to be done on the trail, so I consider them essential to learn even if you don't plan to do regular wrenching. And the best time to learn them is not when you are stuck on a ride.


----------



## 246366 (Jul 3, 2004)

*Ditto Connie*

I like to build stuff (it was a way of keeping brain cells when I was running around after two toddlers!), and maintain it, but my husband will do things like forks. It's very therapeutic!


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Don't be afraid!*

Don't be afraid of working on your own bike! With the exception of instances when you cut something, chances are you will not break anything by working on your own bike. The worst thing that usually happens is that you get the bike so out of whack that you need to take it to your LBS. But that is rare - you can usually fix the any bad adjustment you've created. Remember too to keep track of small pieces and don't work on your bike when you are in a time crunch - you will lose something or forget how to put it back together.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

IttyBittyBetty said:


> Don't be afraid of working on your own bike! With the exception of instances when you cut something, chances are you will not break anything by working on your own bike. The worst thing that usually happens is that you get the bike so out of whack that you need to take it to your LBS. But that is rare - you can usually fix the any bad adjustment you've created. Remember too to keep track of small pieces and don't work on your bike when you are in a time crunch - you will lose something or forget how to put it back together.


+1 on keeping track of the pieces and not working in a time crunch. I for one am not too proud to draw a picture, right a note, or at least place the pieces in order somewhere so they go back in the right order & the right direction!


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

Andrea138 said:


> I love working on my bike! My BF "taught" me how when I got my 2nd road frame and needed to switch the components over from the old frame... and by "taught," I mean he showed me all of the tools then sat around and drank beer while letting me figure it out (and interjecting if I was going to screw something up)


When I bought a new bike recently and wanted to swap forks from the old bike to the new one (old bike had a better upgraded fork), my BF pulled out all the tools, explained what I needed to do, then said "go ahead and get started and call me if you get stuck". I called a few more times than I like to admit, but it got done with only one visit to the LBS. I learned a lot. Much better than watching someone else do it.


----------



## edbikebabe (Oct 9, 2009)

mtbxplorer said:


> +1 on keeping track of the pieces and not working in a time crunch. I for one am not too proud to draw a picture, right a note, or at least place the pieces in order somewhere so they go back in the right order & the right direction!


My boyfriend is an automotive mechanic, and he's really anal about lining up parts in the order that they came off (for cars & bikes). It makes it waaaay easier when you go to put them back on.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Just got my bottom bracket faced and chased and had my head tube faced too - so it should be ready to go - as soon as I am ready ! 

Have most of you installed your own bottom brackets/cranksets before? Mine is external and I've watched it done before - just a bit nervous...I just think about what can go wrong if you cross-thread it or what if I can't get enough torque myself? I have a wonderful guy friend who is more than willing to help - but I'd love to surprise him by showing up with a few things that I did myself...apart from the wheels and rotors and seatpost/collar/saddle. 
Another question - have any of you worked in a shop before - or just volunteer and observe? I don't really care so much about getting paid - I just want to learn - and if it did lead to a few paid hours here and there then that would just be gravy. I have never seen women wrenching before in a shop and not sure how someone would take it...laugh and think it's a big joke or get stoked that a woman was interested in that kind of thing?


----------



## rvmdmechanic (Sep 18, 2008)

petey15 said:


> Just got my bottom bracket faced and chased and had my head tube faced too - so it should be ready to go - as soon as I am ready !
> 
> Have most of you installed your own bottom brackets/cranksets before? Mine is external and I've watched it done before - just a bit nervous...I just think about what can go wrong if you cross-thread it or what if I can't get enough torque myself? I have a wonderful guy friend who is more than willing to help - but I'd love to surprise him by showing up with a few things that I did myself...apart from the wheels and rotors and seatpost/collar/saddle.
> Another question - have any of you worked in a shop before - or just volunteer and observe? I don't really care so much about getting paid - I just want to learn - and if it did lead to a few paid hours here and there then that would just be gravy. I have never seen women wrenching before in a shop and not sure how someone would take it...laugh and think it's a big joke or get stoked that a woman was interested in that kind of thing?


Just make sure you always start threads by hand, not by tools, and if the BB has already been faced / chased, it should go in really smooth or you're doin it wrong! That basic mechanical sense is really all you need apart from being able to read directions!

Also, the amount of torque required is lower than you imagine - a common problem with mechanics is assuming your hand is a torque wrench - you'll be just fine unless you can't do a push-up 

And all us shop guys would love for more women to work - i've worked with a few and even learned from a few - nothin about gender that stands in the way!
:thumbsup:


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words rvmd! 

Proud moment - I successfully installed my first bottom bracket and crankset last night. It's the Stylo SS, and I have to say I really like the design - installation was a lot easier than I had imagined and you should have seen the grin on my face when I was checking for play and I didn't feel a thing! Awesome feeling to do something like that yourself !


----------



## photonicgirl (Jun 22, 2006)

I have six bikes and work on these in addition to my husband's, my daughter's and my stepson's bikes. Plus all the neighborhood boys and their broken down K-mart garbage can left on the side of the road bikes. 

I also have a shop nearby for extra ordinary tools (bottom brackets, etc) as each year, it seems, there's a new part that requires its own special tool.

My favorite tools are my Park truing stand and Park repair shop bike stand. I acquired these through wrenching over several years and bought them both used.

One thing I have discovered after all these years of bringing dead mountain bike wheels back to life and rigging brakes on really cheap dumpster dives, there's always something I can't fix.

Jules


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

I do 100% of my own wrenching, I find ripping around on a bike fully built up and maintained by yourself is much more rewarding. My husband (BF at the time) helped me with my first build of my Mojo SL, and I have not looked back since, I have built up 4 bikes for me, 1 for him, and 1 for a friend. I just love wrenching, I have a older Park Tool repair stand, and all of the necessary tools short of chasing and facing. Learned how to lace up a hub/wheel last year, very useful.


----------



## slackette (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't do my own wrenching unfortunately. However, I changed my first flat today. Woohoo! 
I have been riding since May 2007. Lol. My honey has always done it for me. 
I figured it was high time I did it on my own so he sat and watched while offering advice. Wasn't too bad but getting the last part of the tire on is a pain.


----------



## photonicgirl (Jun 22, 2006)

slackette said:


> I don't do my own wrenching unfortunately. However, I changed my first flat today. Woohoo!
> I have been riding since May 2007. Lol. My honey has always done it for me.
> I figured it was high time I did it on my own so he sat and watched while offering advice. Wasn't too bad but getting the last part of the tire on is a pain.


Believe me, that last part on a road bike especially or on some Mavic mtb rims can be a real bear. I have found that Pedro tire irons are beefy enough to withstand the torque that is sometimes required to get that last little bit of bead in.

Congrats on changing your flat!!! That is the first step towards personal riding freedom and probably the most important one.

Jules


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

I saw this article in the Times about girls' math education.

It stated that one reason for girls anxiety about math education comes from their elementary teachers who are concerned about their own anxiety with math.

Almost all bike mechanics require little strength, just finesse and some smarts. I think if the bike community was more open minded about mechanics, we would have more women.


----------



## slackette (Oct 23, 2009)

photonicgirl said:


> Believe me, that last part on a road bike especially or on some Mavic mtb rims can be a real bear. I have found that Pedro tire irons are beefy enough to withstand the torque that is sometimes required to get that last little bit of bead in.
> Congrats on changing your flat!!! That is the first step towards personal riding freedom and probably the most important one.
> 
> Jules


He showed me how to move the bead around on the opposite side of the rim to make it easier to get the rest of it on. It really helped! I am grateful to not have difficult rims. Next step is truing and adjusting my brakes. Having a rigid singlespeed makes wrenching a LOT easier!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

sanjuro said:


> I saw this article in the Times about girls' math education.
> 
> It stated that one reason for girls anxiety about math education comes from their elementary teachers who are concerned about their own anxiety with math.
> 
> Almost all bike mechanics require little strength, just finesse and some smarts. I think if the bike community was more open minded about mechanics, we would have more women.


:thumbsup: Just from the posts here from some very encouraging and supportive guys - they are out there! But I have also gotten the sense that mechanical interest/ability is still very male dominated. On the same token, I didn't know if there were that many women who were interested in learning how to wrench, or if they did their own wrenching, and how they got started. Did they find support or opposition? Did they get strange looks when they requested tools from their LBS or Sears? Like when I took my frame in to get faced and chased and they asked if I brought my bb and headset with me and I said no, I was planning on doing it myself. He raised his eyebrows and was like "um, do you have a press?" and I said yes, I did. Granted, I'm going to get help/supervision since this will be my first time pressing one in, but the tools are mine! I didn't really take it as him being skeptical...more like surprised I guess. Same thing happened at Sears when I picked up a round file, some calipers and hex bits for my torque wrench. The guy behind the counter wondered what I was doing with such an "odd assortment of tools" and I grinned and said, "it's for a bike project" and he said "cool!" I don't know, but I didn't get the sense that he thought that was a weird thing for a woman to do, rather he was suprised to see a woman doing that sort of thing. So, what is it exactly that prevents us from learning and doing these things ourselves, or expanding on these interests? Is it because it's not considered "feminine"...or are we more afraid of looking bad and failing? How many guys failed on their first attempts at fixing things, or had to use the "trial and error" method too? I guess for me, it's just been a really positive experience over all and I'm really enjoying myself - despite some errors I've made - and learning a lot. They offer mountain biking clinics for women...why not tool clinics for women too? Maybe we need something like that to encourage more women?


----------



## Duvers (Jul 18, 2007)

Duvers said:


> This fall, I decided that I wanted a 29er before next race season. I was shopping around and just happened to see a small Gary Fisher Paragon frame in the classifieds here on MTBR. I decided to go ahead and buy it. From there, I started asking around about parts and also started researching what I might want. I selected every part based on what I thought would work for me.
> 
> Now, I'm slowly putting it together. My husband got me a tool set and I've added some items (torque wrench, allen head sockets, etc). I also have a couple books (Zinn and the Art of Mountain Bike Maintenance and the Big Blue Book of Bicycle Repair) and will research or ask questions on the internet when I need additional information. It is _very_ slow going. I will spend a couple of hours and just get a few small parts assembled. However, I'm figuring it out and it's very cool to see it coming together.


Following up from my own post, it's finally done. I selected every part, put every part on, and adjusted all things that needed to be adjusted. My husband didn't even help, and it was all "by the book" (quite literally, as I referred to the books to figure it all out). Anyway, I took it by the bike shop today just so my very knowledgeable, regular mechanic could just do a once over and double check my work. He said everything was great; even my derailleur adjustments. The only thing he changed at all was I think once click in for the inboard pad on my BB7 brakes. He and another shop guy mentioned that I had set them up right, per the instructions, but, in their experience the slight adjustment they made was better.

Took it for a ride this afternoon and everything went great! It shifted just right and even my seat and handlebar height and fore/aft position felt very good, even though I just eyeballed it to put it together and was expecting to fine tune it.

All in all, even though it took forever and was frustrating at times, I'm *very* happy I took on this project. Can't wait to race it!


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

This is slightly OT, but I coach a high school mountain bike team. I am a volunteer, and otherwise, I have nothing to do with the school.

It is a small school, so I was glad to have 6 kids racing this year, but no girls. 

I found out recently that some of the girls that might have joined the team thought they would have to race against the boys!

Now, that's a campaign of misinformation!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Just completed my first full bike build! Small Misfit Dissent 29er - fully rigid! Was looking into small 29er frames and took advantage of a deal Misfit Psycles had on small and extra large frames last fall. Have been gathering parts for the past 3 months and finally able to get her all together last night with the help of a wonderful (and patient!) friend. I assembled the wheels (tubes, tires, rotors), installed the bottom bracket and cranks, seatpost clamp, seatpost and saddle, and handlebars/grips/brake levers. Then I assisted with the headset install (Park HHP-3 is um, a bit challenging to work with, but once you get it figured out, things went on pretty smoothly - it did take two people to do it though - holding things steady and making sure it was pressing in straight). I was really glad I didn't decide to try it myself for the first time. I definitely learned a LOT watching that process. I think I am now "good" with future brake cable installs now too. He checked everything over and we made sure everything was torqued to specs and took her on a little spin to check everything out and get the brakes seated in a bit. All I can say - NICE! Can't wait to take her out on some trails. The feeling of satisfaction of doing it yourself (well, a lot of it) is undescribable. I definitely have more confidence in being able to do more things myself without the fear of destroying something !


----------



## mtbher (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't do a whole lot of my own bike maintenance - yet - but I plan to. I've had my mtb less than a year and took advantage of the warranty tune-up, but from now on I plan to do my own wrenching. Most I've done is fix flats :lol: (without any tools. My tires aren't too difficult to wrestle on & off by hand). Oh, and swap out pedals. Those darned reverse threads always get me.

I do have experience wrenching in general. I do most of my own car maintenance and repair - I've replaced the front axle of a 4wd pick-up (with help, of course), replaced almost the entire cooling system in a mustang (down to the water pump), etc. I've also had a couple project cars (that never made it anywhere - too expensive a hobby). I've torn down an engine to the bare block before. 

I have helped build a bike before, but quite a different bike than anyone on here has ever seen (I think I'll post a thread about it in the Passion forum). I was a member of the Human Powered Vehicle team at my college and we competed with a recumbent tandem bike in 2004 & 2005 - the frame, seats, everything was carbon fiber. I was stoker and rode backwards (but pedaled forward - we had a transmission so that the stoker did not have to pedal backwards). I have extensive experience in carbon fiber lay-ups (fun! Except for the itchiness). 

Like you guys, I find immense pride and satisfaction in doing my own work.


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

RadioActive :thumbsup: - that's fantastic! I cannot tell you the feeling of pride I have when I look at my new ride. I did receive help with the installation of the headset/fork and instruction on putting on the cables. Also a final check to make sure everything was good. My friend who helped finish it with me is super jealous - he's totally digging the frame and the way it handles. I'm just biting at the bit to get out on some trails. This weekend didn't work out for it - but hoping next one will...if we don't get the snow storm they are predicting...


----------



## mtbher (Jul 16, 2009)

petey15 said:


> RadioActive :thumbsup: - that's fantastic! I cannot tell you the feeling of pride I have when I look at my new ride. I did receive help with the installation of the headset/fork and instruction on putting on the cables. Also a final check to make sure everything was good. My friend who helped finish it with me is super jealous - he's totally digging the frame and the way it handles. I'm just biting at the bit to get out on some trails. This weekend didn't work out for it - but hoping next one will...if we don't get the snow storm they are predicting...


Very nice ride!! Congrats!!


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

from years of snowboarding and overprotective of my gear and tuning, i knew right away that i wanted to be informed and involved with my bike. i saw this thread even before i started bike shopping, and it really motivated me to learn what everything on my bike was and its purpose. when my frame arrived, my friend supervised while i did 90% of the build! i have no idea about precise adjustments like derailleurs and wheel truing, but it felt super good to know that i put together a bike that works.

thanks to all you ladies for your awesome examples, advice, and stoke. it's made a huge difference for me!


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Update! Still enjoying my bike build immensely. In fact, it's become my "go to" bike and my others have been collecting a bit of dust. Nothing beats the feeling of pride and satisfaction I get when someone on the trail compliments my bike and asks me where I got it and I reply "I built it". I don't pretend to know even a fraction of the skills needed to work on bikes, but I'm slowly accumulating the knowledge and my passion for it continues to increase. A couple of months ago I took out my Giant Yukon for a brief spin because I was thinking about taking in out on one particular trail I've been riding lately. It's typical NE singletrack full of roots and tight twisty corners that was definitely giving me pause on my rigid 29er. When I went to apply the front brakes, something felt funny, like a kind of "pop" in the brake lever and my brakes completely froze and the lever wouldn't come inward at all. What the heck? I got off and looked down at my wheel and calipers and nothing seemed amiss. Squeezed the lever again and suddenly it was like something released and I was able to squeeze it again. Weird. Got back on and rode around, brakes seemed fine and then suddenly the same thing happened again. Needless to say I knew I wasn't bringing that bike on the trail with me. 
So, a month ago I decided I wanted to swap out the stock mechanicals for some Avid BB7's on the Giant. I have them on my other bikes and really like them a lot and have gotten a lot better at adjusting them myself. So, got the new brakes, levers and cables in and sat down to get to work. Was hoping to get some supervision from my friend who helped supervise me on my first complete build, but alas, a new girlfriend and finishing up his masters seems to have made him unavailable - especially to the opposite sex. So basically, it was up to me to figure it out - no one around to hold my hand. I thought at least I could try. If I couldn't figure it out, it was off to the LBS. Started dismantling the old brakes and when I was removing the front brake cable and got a look at it, think I figured out what was causing the brakes to freeze intermittently? One strand had apparently broken and wound itself around the outside of the others in a neat, spiral pattern. So I was thinking that perhaps as I was squeezing the lever that was causing the cable to become "stuck" in the housing and essentially freezing my brakes? And then, like a spring, it would compress or something and suddenly allow my cable to move, or the lever to depress at any rate. Does that sound feasible? Because literally it was the only thing that I could see that was "wrong" with those brakes. Anyway. Swapped out the rotors, got the front calipers on and went to do the back ones and it must have been a combination of being tired and a major brain lapse, but I was attempting to attach the rear calipers using the bracket designed for the front brakes. Grrrrr! Didn't even realize it, put a question into the brake forum here and someone nicely (well, sort of sarcastically, but I took it with a grain of salt - it's all good), suggested I read the directions and perhaps was using the front bracket, not the rear one. Doh! Sure enough, that was EXACTLY what I was doing. Oh well, lesson learned. Once the calipers and levers were on, it was cable time! THIS was the part that intimidated me. Silly, right? I just kept having visions of not doing it right, or cutting something wrong/too short, whatever. Getting it all together and nothing happened. Just some basic insecurity on my part. I used my old cable housing as a guide as to how long I wanted the new housing to be. Got all the ferrules and stuff on as they were supposed to (directions were great, and I don't know what I was worried about!) and got the cable attached to the pinch bolt on the front caliper. I thought, huh, there's a lot of extra cable here...and for some reason, did NOT decide to trim it right away. Started the process for the rear brake. Grabbed the second cable and was like, huh, that's funny, doesn't look long enough to reach the back brake. Nope, it's not...and then the little lightbulb that was a bit dim, started shining brighter (must have been a bit of a brown out). There are two different cable lengths - one for the front, one for the rear. THANK GOODNESS I didn't trim up the first one. Patiently took it all apart and exchanged cables. MUCH better. Anyway, after getting everything assembled, it was time to check things out and adjust the calipers and pads so the things actually worked. Whole process took me (from installing rotors, etc. to adjusting the cables/calipers/pads) about 6 hours in total. Wow. BUT I learned so many important lessons along the way and the most important one was that as long as I took my time and read the directions, I could do this myself. And, they work!! Can't wait to get it out on the trail I wanted to tackle and see the end results. I know this was long, but I just wanted to continue the stoke and once again thank everyone for their words of encouragement and passion!


----------



## supermoto (Jan 26, 2004)

Haha I've been down that road! Taking several hours to do a job that the shop could do in minutes but as you pointed out the knowledge gained is worth way more than the money saved. Good job!


----------

